# Eeeewwwww!!!



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

There was actually a dane/poodle mix on craigslist here a few months ago. They had him shaved down to just the wavies, but he looked all great dane with poodle hair. He was a pretty boy - much cuter than this one, it would seem - and seemed like a solid dog.

Admittedly, I probably would have adopted him had I been looking for a dog at that point. D But due to my over abundance of dogs, I won't be in the market like... ever!)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

... I would NOT want to groom that dog.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

allmutt said:


> Thanks for posting this, you doubled the traffic my little hobby site gets in a typical day. LOL


Bahahahaha I love this ^


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

allmutt said:


> Would it be less Eeeewwww!! if it looked less Poodle like this Great Dane Poodle mix?


No.....it is an "Eeewww" decision to mix a Great Dane with Poodle. Period. Great Danes are wonderful, Poodles are wonderful. No need to breed them together.


ETA: Heyyyy! You're just trying to get more traffic on your site, aren't you?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

ChocolateMillie said:


> ETA: Heyyyy! You're just trying to get more traffic on your site, aren't you?


:sarcastic: I'm sure that's exactly what they were trying to do. :tsk: :nono:

:ban:


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

So you thought you had seen it all ha!! :-

BASSOODLES Bassett hound X miniature poodle These puppies will mature into the most wonderful family dogs suitable for all ages of children. They will have long lower shedding coats that are very scruffy. Real comedians, medium sized maturing to around 14 to 17 inches at the shoulder. Longer than they are tall with bushy eyebrows, moustache and beard. Mother is a KC registered top quality tri coloured bassett hound and Dad is a fully BVA hip and eye tested minature poodle. The poodle makes these puppies much more interactive and easier to train than the hound who can be indifferent to his owners requests. The poodle also produces the most stunning lower shedding coats. All puppies leave having been fully vetted, had their first vaccine, Microchipped and insured for 4 weeks free with petplan. Pups leave with a puppy pack and 2 weeks of royal canin food. READY NOW £950 Council Licensed and vet inspected specialist breeder.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

jade cat said:


> So you thought you had seen it all ha!! :-
> The poodle makes these puppies much more interactive and easier to train than the hound who can be indifferent to his owners requests. The poodle also produces the most stunning lower shedding coats. ... READY NOW £950 Council Licensed and vet inspected specialist breeder.


Or alternatively gives you a shaggy, shedding, wilful hound that also needs regular grooming and can out-smart anyone daft enough to believe this poppycock and pay nearly a grand for a cross bred puppy!


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Ha ha so true


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

allmutt said:


> Our family dog in my teen years was a Poodle Beagle mix, similar to this Basset mix. He wasn't shaggy, he did shed but occasional brushing caught most of it, he wasn't to willful and was bright enough to learn everything I attempted to teach him. He was "free to a good home" and very healthy but I say more power to the guy that can get a grand for a mutt.
> 
> BTW, my dog's dad was the Poodle and was the willful one. He had a reputation for spreading his will around the neighborhood every time he got loose. Lucky Pierre was the name we kids gave him.


"More power to the guy that can get a grand for a mutt?" No comment.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Expensive mutt. 

But then, there is that saying "beauty is in the eye of the beholder", so maybe the dog is worth it.

Then again, there's another saying ... "there's a sucker born every minute".


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

> but I say more power to the guy that can get a grand for a mutt.


 Wow...


----------

